# LFU (Least Frequently Used) SIMULATOR Programmieren??



## GhostRiiper (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, wir haben zurzeit in der Uni eine Aufgabe für unsere Prüfung, Wir sollen die Ersetzungsstrategie LFU als Simulator Programmieren. Das Prinzip der Ersetzungsstrategie ist sehr einfach, jedoch Zweifel ich extrem dran wie ich das Programmieren soll, meine JAVA Kenntnisse sind ok aber jetzt nicht auf Weltklasse Niveau ... Das Programm soll LFU Simulieren , sprich immer wen ein neuer Prozess hinzukommt soll der alte der am wenigstens genutzt wurde verschwinden. es soll eine Art Tabelle darstellen in java.. Hat jemand so etwas in der Richtung programmiert ? weil auf google,YouTube findet man absolut keine Hilfe.. bin verzweifelt... ein einfaches Thema aber es in java umzusetzen ist für mich grad echt unmöglich brauche einen kleinen tipp? wie es aussehen sollte !!!
BITTE UM EURE HILFE


----------



## Cromewell (16. Mai 2016)

Hier stehen ein paar Anregungen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21117636/how-to-implement-a-least-frequently-used-lfu-cache


----------



## GhostRiiper (9. Jun 2016)

Hat jemand da noch genauere Infos zum Thema werde daraus nicht schlau ?? es gibt wirklich nicht einmal TUTORIALS zum Thema..


----------

